# SR20VET engine swap



## 88turborx7 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello, I have a Canadian model 2005 with the QR25DE engine. Would like to know if there is the possibility of swapping for the GT engine. I have to change the timing belt on mine and figure why not just change the engine if it is easy to do. Mine's a manual and all the GT's are automatic only?


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Your X-Trail does not have a timing belt, it has a timing chain.
I just found a place with 5 of the GT engines with the ECU included. I also have a manual. I'd love to do the swap too but I think they were all auto so the ECU would not work. The TCU shown is for an automatic.

https://www.jdmnewyork.com/product/nissan-x-trail-gt-2-0l-neo-vvl-turbo-engine-jdm-sr20vet/


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

They have one with the automatic transmission included with the ECU.
https://www.jdmnewyork.com/product/nissan-x-trail-gt-2-0l-neo-vvl-turbo-engine-auto-awd-trans-ecu-jdm-sr20vet-3/


----------



## 88turborx7 (Jul 28, 2012)

Would it not work if I converted to an automatic as well?


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

It should but you would need the TCU as well I believe. The engine with the transmission doesn't seem to have a TCU with it. The other engines listed do though.


----------



## 88turborx7 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks, I'll look into that! I've read elsewhere that some have said that it is better off staying with the 2.5 QR and adding a Sentra turbo kit?


----------

